# Nissan skyline = Infiniti G35 coupe?



## 97finder (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey just got a simple question here... Some one told me that the New Infiniti G35 coupe is the "American version" of the Nissan SKyline... Is that correct?


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

100% correct. The G35 is known as the V35 Skyline. No offical word on the new GTR yet (though rumors abound).


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

wouldnt it be nice to see the transmision from the Moroder(how do you spell that AWD 3.5 SUV? lol) the suspension of the 2005 altima SE-R and a turbo version of the VQ35!
-Travis


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

Actually the G35 sedan and the coupe are the skyline. the skyline is and has always been based on successful sedan platforms. however the skyline coupe over there is known as the 350GT and, I believe is only available with teh 3.5

the sedan comes with several engine options, including 3.2, 3.0 and 3.5 liters if I am correct.

The great thing about the skyline there is that for those of us modding G35's here, the parts swap straight across

the word the other guy is looking for is Murano or FX35/45 as its infiniti cousin is called.

the suspension will not come off an altima, as teh G already has R34 technology suspension (the altima rear suspension is almost identical except for spring rates/shock valving). 

What we G35 owners want is the GTR to come out so we can adapt ATTESSA to our cars. It is available but only in an automatic transmission vehicles currently. Even Normal Aspirated, the G35 will be formidable with ATTESSA and a six speed and an aftermarket suspension.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

3.5SE Auto said:


> Actually the G35 sedan and the coupe are the skyline. the skyline is and has always been based on successful sedan platforms. however the skyline coupe over there is known as the 350GT and, I believe is only available with teh 3.5
> 
> the sedan comes with several engine options, including 3.2, 3.0 and 3.5 liters if I am correct.


The V35 (Actual chassis code of the Skyline and the G35) in Japan are all known as Skylines. The 350GT, etc are different model trims. The number translates to the engine size. All of the Skylines are then followed by GT.

The Sedan is available in the 2.5, 3.0 and 3.5 and the Coupe is only 3.5.


----------



## maxlineGTR (Apr 16, 2004)

I dont care what Nissan says....It is not a Skyline...to me...once they discontinue the inline RB26...they discontinue the Skyline...the Skyline should not share any r parts with its siblings...I mean come on the Z, G, Altima, Maxima, FX, Murano, and the Forecoming of the Frontier but a VQ40....I know Nissan wants to do well in the market but ...DAMN!!! putting a VQ on every car and truck just pretty much kills the identity of the car...I say when either upgrade to the RB or build a motor from its predecessor then it is worth of the name Skyline, but in the meantime you can almost call it a luxorious Z...my 2 cent


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

the skyline is not all about the RB motor...past skylines didnt have RB's and they had godlike status in racing...but i still think its good to have a skyline here, and nissans not afraid to admit it as they offer emblem swaps at infiniti dealers so everyone knows your driving a skyline...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

180SX-X said:


> but i still think its good to have a skyline here, and nissans not afraid to admit it as they offer emblem swaps at infiniti dealers so everyone knows your driving a skyline...


Actually I think the dealerships see some quick $$ to be made by offering the emblem swaps rather than a heritage thing.


----------



## liqidvenom (Jul 18, 2004)

it's not a damn skyline.... so wat u people r saing is the 350z is also a skyline? the skyline died off until they build a new one in the future


----------



## bone324 (Jun 26, 2004)

liqidvenom said:


> it's not a damn skyline.... so wat u people r saing is the 350z is also a skyline? the skyline died off until they build a new one in the future


It's a Skyline. Nissan is separating the Skyline and GT-R names. So in a couple years, when the new GT-R comes out, it may or may not be based on the Skyline/G35/350Z platform. If you think about what Toyota did with the Supra, it's the same idea. First it was a Celica Supra, the top-of-the-line Celica. It slowly morphed into it's own platform. "Skylines" in general have not been supercars. They've always made weaker Skylines and 4-door Skylines as well. It's been the GT-R and GT-S models that have given the "Skyline" it's current cult status.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

A bunch of kids who have never been to Japan, never owned a Skyline, never driven a Skyline, or even seen a Skyline in person are the now the final authority on what a Skyline is and what it it isn't?


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

liqidvenom said:


> it's not a damn skyline.... so wat u people r saing is the 350z is also a skyline? the skyline died off until they build a new one in the future


The Infiniti G35 is a Left Hand Drive Skyline, one in the same. The Skyline has not died off. There has always been a Skyline produced since 1957 (then Prince motors) through to today. The GTR has come and gone, from '68-73 and then '89-2002. Presently, the GTR has died off, and will probably not be associated with the Skyline name as previously mentioned.

Here is the present V35 body Skyline (known as the Infiniti G35 in the US):
http://skyline.nissan.co.jp/index2.html


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

read sport compact car mag page 52 oct 04


----------



## liqidvenom (Jul 18, 2004)

i think u guys have lost your minds. calling the g35 a skyline is nuts. its all a marketing ploy to get people to buy the car. i never read any where that new skylines would share a motor with a maxima... or a altima...or the fx or moreno. they may just be saying that this car may have the spirit of a skyline and thats y they put the name on it. so honestly u guys call the g35 a skyline so that means technically we have 2 versions or skylines here in the states? if the 350z and the g35 were the skylines u guys think they are then y isnt nissan of america taking advantage of this and marketing as such here in america? the would make a f'ing killing due to the people who would buy it.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

liqidvenom said:


> i think u guys have lost your minds. calling the g35 a skyline is nuts. its all a marketing ploy to get people to buy the car. i never read any where that new skylines would share a motor with a maxima... or a altima...or the fx or moreno. they may just be saying that this car may have the spirit of a skyline and thats y they put the name on it. so honestly u guys call the g35 a skyline so that means technically we have 2 versions or skylines here in the states? if the 350z and the g35 were the skylines u guys think they are then y isnt nissan of america taking advantage of this and marketing as such here in america? the would make a f'ing killing due to the people who would buy it.


The G35 is a Skyline in Japan only. They don't even have the Infiniti brand their yet, so no one their would know what at G35 is. Here it is an Infiniti, except for the badge, it's the same car. So there is no marketing ploy involved. Actually it's quite common for a car to have a different name for different markets and most Japanese company's do it. The Q45 is the President, Pathfinder is the Terrano, 350Z is the Fairlady, Sentra is the Sunny, GS300 is the Soarer, 240SX is the Silvia etc.

The Skyline name has no marketing value in the US. Only kids who play video games know what it is. Joe Average in the target demographic for the G35 have no idea what it is. So there is no reason to badge it as a Skyline. Besides, the few people that know what it is would only want the GT-R model and not much else.

The VQ35 engine is used in almost all Nissan platforms presently. It is an award winning engine and quite good. So with economy of scale, you make a great engine and save money. That is part of the reason that Nissan is profitable again.

The RB was a great engine for it's time, but the design of the RB goes back to the early eighties and it wound not pass present emssions without a major re-design. So they had to kill it, but hopefully they are working on a worthy replacement.


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

Nismo Skyline said:


> The G35 is a Skyline in Japan only. They don't even have the Infiniti brand their yet, so no one their would know what at G35 is. Here it is an Infiniti, except for the badge, it's the same car. So there is no marketing ploy involved. Actually it's quite common for a car to have a different name for different markets and most Japanese company's do it. The Q45 is the President, Pathfinder is the Terrano, 350Z is the Fairlady, Sentra is the Sunny, GS300 is the Soarer, 240SX is the Silvia etc.
> 
> The Skyline name has no marketing value in the US. Only kids who play video games know what it is. Joe Average in the target demographic for the G35 have no idea what it is. So there is no reason to badge it as a Skyline. Besides, the few people that know what it is would only want the GT-R model and not much else.
> 
> ...




BINGO 

check this website out and it has alot of info:
http://history.jbskyline.net/index5.php#11thgen


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

And I know many in the Texas area that KNOW what a Skyline is, have their coupe with the Skyline badge and the 350GT emblems.
Also, the G35x IS the Skyline AWD sedan. Throw on the NISSAN cert'd TT by JWT and you have a GTR SEDAN. :banana:


----------



## maxlineGTR (Apr 16, 2004)

there will always be pros and cons about this touchy matter...YES, the G35 is a skyline. there are different models and most people will always look at the top of the line Skyline as the GTR and such but what a skyline had was a unique identity no matter what model it is....it doesn't matter if it is the GTR, GT-S and/or 4 door( my favorite the GT400R)... that is where I am coming at. Over the years, yes the Skyline Shared some things with its sibings but always held a strong identity. I just think they should build the Skyline apart from the others....don't get me wrong i love my VQ motor...one of the best motors ever built but it should not be put in the the pedastal as the skyline. The RB was a cool motor and no I didn't say the skyline was all about the RB. it had its predecessors in motors and it should continue in that sense. it should not be tainted with a pre existing motor that is doin well regardless of of emissions. build another motor that can live to the name Skyline. So to some of us I do not consider the G35 a Skyline no matter what Nissan says to make $$ economically. So to all u guys,...great debate and pointers but I am not sold in this until they segragate this platform. Good info guys lets have a beer :cheers:


----------



## Skyline350GT (Apr 28, 2003)

In 2003 Nissan won the JGTC GT500 class with it's R34 Nissan Skyline GT-R. Guess what? It was powered by a twin-turbo VQ engine and was RWD only, not AWD. Sounds to me like the Skyline heritage is being passed down nicely.


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

Skyline350GT said:


> In 2003 Nissan won the JGTC GT500 class with it's R34 Nissan Skyline GT-R. Guess what? It was powered by a twin-turbo VQ engine and was RWD only, not AWD. Sounds to me like the Skyline heritage is being passed down nicely.


AND in 04, yep this year, it placed 5TH overall in the 24hrs.. YEAH BABY!!!!


----------



## nissanphile (Sep 9, 2004)

*heritage*

If im not mistaken most (if not all) of the JGTC skylines have sported a vq powerplant. While it may not have the astronomical tuning potential of the RB series, im pretty confident that it will maintain its status as a motorsports contender.

On a different note, has anyone heard of a company tuning the G35X sedan? It notes explicitly on the Nissan website that the g35x sedan is equipped with an electromagnetic clutch and the "attessa-ets" system... i don't know how the cult skyline's awd was engaged but this one only activates under hard accelleration. also, i don't know how much this "electromagnetic" clutch can endure as far as punishment goes. anyone have that info for me?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

how exactly does a electromagnetic clutch work and what are the benifits?


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

nissanphile said:


> If im not mistaken most (if not all) of the JGTC skylines have sported a vq powerplant. While it may not have the astronomical tuning potential of the RB series, im pretty confident that it will maintain its status as a motorsports contender.
> 
> On a different note, has anyone heard of a company tuning the G35X sedan? It notes explicitly on the Nissan website that the g35x sedan is equipped with an electromagnetic clutch and the "attessa-ets" system... i don't know how the cult skyline's awd was engaged but this one only activates under hard accelleration. also, i don't know how much this "electromagnetic" clutch can endure as far as punishment goes. anyone have that info for me?


The JGTC GTR's were all RB26's until mid season 2002 when they tested out the VQ30DETT due to the RB engines being discontinued that year. (The RB26's are usually bored to 2.8L race engines, and most of the GTR's are converted to RWD for the JGTC) The 2003 special production JGTC GTR's (the street production GTR's were discontinued in 2002) were equipped with the tuned in VQ30DETT.

Here's the 2001 RB26DETT equipped Xanavi/Nismo GTR - http://press.jbskyline.net/JGTC/2001/Xanavi/
Here's the 2003 VQ30DETT equipped Xanavi & Motul/Nismo GTR's - http://www.nismo.co.jp/M_SPORTS/entertainment/download/index.html

Now the flagship of Nissan/Nismo is the 350Z with the VQ30DETT again.
They are presently #1 in team points and the 2 different cars are placed 2nd and 5th in driver's points.

The Falken GTR that placed 5th at this years Nurburgring 24hr is running the Nur Spec RB26-Z2 (bored to 2.8L) race engine:
http://www.nismo.co.jp/M_SPORTS/nurburgring2004/team/5.html

And at the POKKA 1000km race last month, BP ADVAN ran an R34 GTR and the Motul/Nismo 350Z also ran. The GTR placed 1st and the 350Z placed 2nd.
http://www.nismo.co.jp/M_SPORTS/ses2004/1000km/index.html


Also, here are the 2001-2003 Calsonic GTRs and the 2004 Calsonic 350Z, just choose Machine under the year you want to look at.
http://www.calsonickansei.co.jp/race/team_profile.html

You'll notice the 2003 has a very different front end/hood look (lower) that the V6 permitted compared to the previous years that the engine height of the inline 6 did not allow.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

Oh, the ATTESSA E-TS system is the GTR's drive system. One of the GTR's greatest abilities, a RWD car under normal conditions that switches to AWD when traction slipage is sensed.

Here's the system's explanation:

"ATESSA E-TS PRO is Nissans 4WD system which transfers power and braking force where it is needed for best performance. Torque is split between front and rear wheels while braking force is split independently to all four wheels utilising ABS. In ordinary driving conditions torque is delivered purely to the rear wheels, however when the car is pushed the computer engages the front wheels and calculates the amount of power split between front and rear."


----------



## nissanphile (Sep 9, 2004)

i know how the attessa system works, but how does the clutch work?
...i don't know that.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

nissanphile said:


> i know how the attessa system works, but how does the clutch work?
> ...i don't know that.


The clutch (not the main drive clutch by the way, it's the front drive clutch in the center differential) is basically magnetically connected to the rotor. When it comes down to it, that's all. Here's an explanation of it:

http://www.ogura-clutch.com/tech/tech1.html


----------



## nis94 (Sep 10, 2004)

The skyline is not the same as the G35. I was talking to one of the sales guys at a local infiniti dealership and for 2005 they are bringing the skyline over as a infiniti. He said the price would be about $60,000


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

nis94 said:


> The skyline is not the same as the G35. I was talking to one of the sales guys at a local infiniti dealership and for 2005 they are bringing the skyline over as a infiniti. He said the price would be about $60,000


Once again, it is the same. Also, never believe something a dealer tells you about non-US cars, because the fact is they know nothing about them. 

Even though I don't like Hondas, they unfortunitely go through this situation all the time. I sent a friend power folding mirrors (a standard item in Japan due to the tight spaces), the relay and switch from a Honda Integra for his Acura Integra (Same as Infiniti, Acura does not exist in Japan, its the high end foreign market line). He made the mistake of going to the Acura dealer/service for help in wiring them in. They told him "Honda parts don't work/fit Acuras, and that no Integras in the world have that option." After I got the wiring figured out and he installed them, he first drive to the Acura dealer and showed them the parts that would never work/fit on his car.

Anyways, the point is, US auto dealers/service have no knowledge of foreign market vehicles. The new GTR is most likely what he's thinking of. It was originally to come out in 2005. It's not going to have the Skyline name associated with it anymore, just GTR. The name it will be sold under (Nissan or Infiniti) is still uncertain, as is the price, but many are expecting a price close to that. (Which is near the price the R34 GTR V-Spec N1 sold for)


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

nis94 said:


> The skyline is not the same as the G35. I was talking to one of the sales guys at a local infiniti dealership and for 2005 they are bringing the skyline over as a infiniti. He said the price would be about $60,000



That is just the most ludicrous shit I've ever heard. Tell that guy he ought to resign from Infiniti... A G35 NOT a Skyline? Would he care to explain the S K Y L I N E written across the butt of the Japan-Spec G35?

The guy is probably talking about the G35x, not the GTR. The GTR may come out 2006. 2005 is an optimistic projection... no final word out yet.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

niky said:


> The guy is probably talking about the G35x, not the GTR. The GTR may come out 2006. 2005 is an optimistic projection... no final word out yet.


He's not talking about the G35x, because it's in the US now. Even though, it's only the Skyline awd FINALLY making it's way over here (It's been out in it's homeland for some time). 

The last word from Nissan about the GTR, is that it may start production in 2007 and sold as a 2008 model. 

The dealer has no idea that the car they are selling (G35) is a Skyline. It happens because he may know how to sell cars, but he probably doesn't know anything else about them then what's in their sales books.

For anyone who wonders if or doesn't think the G35 is a Skyline. Look at Nissan's offical Skyline site: http://skyline.nissan.co.jp/index2.html
Choose "Global Report" on the menu, and then choose "Report from US."
Guess what comes up, a Skyline with it's US Infiniti badges and G35 name!

I recommend emailing or giving that dealer this site so he can learn about what he's really selling.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

egh... 2007... gives us more time to save for it.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

3.5SE Auto said:


> the word the other guy is looking for is Murano or FX35/45 as its infiniti cousin is called.



the murano and the fx are not cousins... murano is FWD or AWD based on the altima/maxima/quest platform

the Fx is RWD or AWD and is based on the 350z/335 platform...


----------



## spremeracing` (Sep 15, 2004)

Just for information the 350z and g35 are not skylines they are the new zx models. known as the fairlady in japan you can do a check on it the 350 is really the fairlady z33. they stopped the production of the skylines to focus on putting out the new fairlady. but are currently in progress of making the new skyline it will be out in 2007. another comment that was wrong is the engine models the only car with the vq motor is the maxima while the 350 and the g have the vg it is simply a bigger version of the old vg30dett also minus the turbos. same with the vq it has always been in the maximas and is simply just bigger with improvemets to the intake and exhaust sytems.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

spremeracing` said:


> Just for information the 350z and g35 are not skylines they are the new zx models. known as the fairlady in japan you can do a check on it the 350 is really the fairlady z33. they stopped the production of the skylines to focus on putting out the new fairlady. but are currently in progress of making the new skyline it will be out in 2007. another comment that was wrong is the engine models the only car with the vq motor is the maxima while the 350 and the g have the vg it is simply a bigger version of the old vg30dett also minus the turbos. same with the vq it has always been in the maximas and is simply just bigger with improvemets to the intake and exhaust sytems.


 do you just speak or do you think first?

the skyline what they call the g35 in japan, this isnt an argument, its fact... thew VQ is in the max, the murano, the g35, the fx35, the pathfinder, the v6 altima, the quest, the new v6 05 frontier(vq40) and xterrra... this is also fact...the vg is no longer produced in the us, and hasnt been in about 8 yrs... where do you get your info from? your ass? are you trying to get flamed?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

and btw... the 07 model you talk about is the Nissan/infiniti GTR, which will be based on the Z/skyline platform... it will NOT be called the skyline, but rather just GTR...


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

spremeracing` said:


> Just for information the 350z and g35 are not skylines they are the new zx models. known as the fairlady in japan you can do a check on it the 350 is really the fairlady z33. they stopped the production of the skylines to focus on putting out the new fairlady. but are currently in progress of making the new skyline it will be out in 2007. another comment that was wrong is the engine models the only car with the vq motor is the maxima while the 350 and the g have the vg it is simply a bigger version of the old vg30dett also minus the turbos. same with the vq it has always been in the maximas and is simply just bigger with improvemets to the intake and exhaust sytems.


where do i start?  

Try reading the rest of the thread and do a search on this topic before you post.

First off, the 350Z is the same as the Fairlady in Japan. The G35 IS called the Skyline in Japan

Nissan has been making Skylines since the 1960's and Prince made them before Nissan bought them. They have not stopped making them. The old R34 platform stopped production in August 2002.

You are wrong about the engines as well. All of these current cars share the same VQ engine. The only difference is the block FWD or RWD. The VQ is used in the 350Z, Maxima, Altima, Murano, Quest, FX35, G35, G35C. It is also going to be in the 2005 Frontier and Pathfinder as a VQ40. The first car it came in was the 1995 Maxima. 

As for being related to the VG series, the only thing that is the same between them is 6 cylinders. Nothing interchanges between them at all.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

alright. the vq motor has been a VERY popular tuning platform in the US for YEARS now. check nascar, the majority of the cars run vq series motors. 

NOW! the GT-R WILL have the g35 badging, and will not be a separate model. it is slotted for release between 07 and 09. IT! will also be sporting a 4.5 litre v8 provided by Nissan Cima. Yes. the titans powerplant. 

to all those hating on the new g35? you must only think of GT-R's as skylines. If the basemodel G35 is puttin out DAMN close the hp of a GT-R, just think of what the GT-R will be. Were talkin, porsche and ferrari killer.

the ATTESSA ET-S system and GT-R's were not 4wd. they were AWD. 4wd would imply that it had a lockable transfer case, in which the skyline doesnt. it doesnt make the car AWD when a tire looses traction, what it does is (since its AWD) transfer more torque to the wheel that is slipping, coupled with the HICAS system, it makes for one damn fine car.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

tougedrifter said:


> alright. the vq motor has been a VERY popular tuning platform in the US for YEARS now. check nascar, the majority of the cars run vq series motors.


Now, I think you may have to re-verify this information. Because all the NASCAR cars I know of run cast iron V-8s. The Nissan VQ is an aluminium block V-6 with (as of now) usually not even half the displacement.

As far as the 4WD/AWD. Car manufactures don't even follow the rules. But here's the definitions:



> The language used by the different carmakers can sometimes be a little confusing, so before we get started explaining how they work, let's clear up some terminology:
> 
> Four-wheel drive - Usually, when carmakers say that a car has four-wheel drive, they are referring to a part-time system. For reasons we'll explore later in this article, these systems are meant only for use in low-traction conditions, such as off-road or on snow or ice.
> 
> All-wheel drive - These systems are sometimes called full-time four-wheel drive. All-wheel-drive systems are designed to function on all types of surfaces, both on- and off-road, and most of them cannot be switched off.


Under those definitions, the Skyline's ATTESA systems fit under 4WD definition because the system sends torque to the front tires when it detects rear wheel spin. They are not a full-time four wheel drive, they are part time, under normal conditions they operate as a RWD car.
http://autozine.kyul.net/technical_school/traction/tech_traction_4wd_21.htm

Nissan used to refer to ATTESA as 4WD and now refer to it as AWD, showing that car manufactures are clouding the issue.

As far as the locking diff: 4WD is just part time with the front being able to be engaged in any form, In the past and with most 4x4s, it's been a center locking diff. However, the Skyline GTR's used a hydraulic clutch pack to lock the front drive, which under normal conditions is not engaged. The new Skyline (AWD model obviously) use an electric clutch system.

Weather people call it 4WD or AWD, it doesn't matter. As you said and experts agree, the system is/was one of the best, especially for it's time when it debuted.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

GTES-t said:


> Now, I think you may have to re-verify this information. Because all the NASCAR cars I know of run cast iron V-8s. The Nissan VQ is an aluminium block V-6 with (as of now) usually not even half the displacement.
> 
> As far as the 4WD/AWD. Car manufactures don't even follow the rules. But here's the definitions:
> 
> ...


GT-R's are full time AWD. 

http://www.supercars.net/cars/[email protected][email protected]$Skyline%20R32%20GT-Rg.html

what the attessa system did was (because the car was full time AWD), was transfer torque to the wheel that was slipping, not to the front wheels. By defauly the torque numbers were in the majority of the rear wheels, something around the numbers of 90%r-10%f for the r32 and r34, and something like 93%r-7%f on the r33's. those numbers are not exact so dont hold me to it, its just a general area of where they were. you COULD consider them RWD, but its that small ammount of torque in the front wheels that makes it AWD. 

as per the nascar thing, i stand corrected! i was told by a bunch of people over at AF that it was a popular nascar engine. i dont follow nascar, nor do i look into it at all, but i shouldve before i said something  nonetheless it has been a popular v6 in the states for quite some time.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

No prob with the Nascar thing, I though I may have missed something.

The ATTESA system however, isn't explained well on that site, and the full-time 4wd isn't accurate either. Here's a GREAT site for R32 Skyline info:
http://www.jbskyline.net/R32/GTR/index2.php
Also:
http://modena.intergate.ca/personal/badkarma/drive.html

As it mentions, the R32 is strictly RWD under normal conditions (there is no preload on the clutch packs in the center diff). In normal driving, it's 100% rear, 0% front. As the rear wheels lose traction, it can go up to 50% rear, 50% front.

The R33 and R34 versions of the ATTESA have preloaded clutch packs (for this reason, the front drive shafts have to be removed to do a RWD dyno, unlike just pulling the fuse on the R32). However, the preload doesn't cause any torque to be directed to the front until the clutch packs are engaged by the ATTESA.

Like I said, manufactures can't even agree on what makes a vehicle 4wd or awd. It seems like they are starting to look at weather you can turn the system on or off with a switch. (Which I know many who have installed one inline with the fuse on the R32 GTRs to be able to turn ATTESA off.)

Now, two cars that have an all time AWD systems are the Evo and the WRX. When you compare how those systems work, under normal conditions, they should be a 50% - 50%. And then it directs torque as required to the wheels needing it.

In my opinion, call it 4WD or AWD, doesn't matter, it's small details. It's how that system works compared to all the others that sets it apart.


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

nis94 said:


> The skyline is not the same as the G35. I was talking to one of the sales guys at a local infiniti dealership and for 2005 they are bringing the skyline over as a infiniti. He said the price would be about $60,000


yes finally somebody who is right! ive seen the new skyline gtr model in a option magazine! its comin over as a infiniti but it has a 3.3 vq twinturbo motor and different back lights then the g35. same headlights though  comes out soon and if you go to www.topsecretjpn.com you'll see its not out in japan yet either, but soon!


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

oh ya its 4wd drive to! cause they already have that system out on the g35x here in america


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

BlankgazeX said:


> and btw... the 07 model you talk about is the Nissan/infiniti GTR, which will be based on the Z/skyline platform... it will NOT be called the skyline, but rather just GTR...


 also correct!


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

http://www.topsecretjpn.com/news/newgtr.htm

This reference to Top Secret is just a project car, not an offical Nissan car or news release. It just shows that even the Japanese are getting impatient over the new GTR.

The fact is Nissan has made no releases. There was a Japanese mag (not Option) that had released info that was leaked. They mentioned using a VQ32DETT with electric assisted turbos. It also mentioned the ATTESA system being replaced by the new e-4WD, the front wheels would be powered my electric motors (and by doing that the rear wheels would not be deprived of any torque). But, as I said, there has been no offical word from Nissan.

Nissan has offically said that Infiniti is going worldwide (only in North America and the UAE as of now), even bringing the name to Japan. Nissan has claimed rights to the "Infiniti GTR" name in Austrailia.

Here's the info from the Jap Mag, thanks to Rezz at skylinesaustralia for this! I'm not sure if the links are working right.









Here it talks of the next GT-Rs driveline... rear wheels driven by the VQ32DETT through a driveshaft, and the front wheels driven by an electric motor. Hi-tech...








e-4WD... thats the replacement for ATESSA. Basically, the e-4WD system comes in the moment traction is lost in the rear wheels, with torque bias always to the rear. The timing, torque allowance etc is all finely tuned to assist cornering and turn-in. This really is the next phase of performance 4WD engineering. The front motor is supplied power by a Lithium battery which is recharged by a generator feeding off the VQ32DETT. My Japanese ability isn't that good, but I believe the motor-assisted turbos are fed from the Lithium battery aswell. Thats the pic of the Lithium battery above (the grey flat panel thing).








Sorry, the pics a little blurry, but here is a list of Carbon and Aluminium parts to be used in the next GT-R:

Carbon - Bonnet, Driveshaft, Rear diffuser and Seat frames

Aluminium - Roof, Suspension arms, Rear tailgate and Door panels.








Basically a pic of the GT500 engine, the next GT-R will have a slightly less peaky/powerful and more driveable version of this very engine.








Nissan/Nismo in colaboration with Cosworth tuned 3.2L V6 Twin Turbo with an estimated 470+ hp.








The VQ32DETT compared to the (current production) top of the line VQ35DE. The main VQ32DETT differences comprise of: 3.2L capacity, dry sump, twin throttle bodies, Twin motor-assisted (spool up) turbos, NDIS Direct Ignition and separate intake manifold for each cylinder bank.


----------



## nissanphile (Sep 9, 2004)

your links don't work except for the top secret one. Ghosn has said that the new skyline will be a "global car" that is affordable. to me that means it won't have a base sticker above $40k. all of this electric motor business won't be cheap.


----------



## pinoidude (Sep 21, 2004)

did u guys here that the G35(skyline) in japan is a 8-speed paddle shifter...and also...they already got the new pics for the R35 if u guys were wonderin...i found some on cardomain.com and some other places...looks kinda tight


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

pinoidude said:


> did u guys here that the G35(skyline) in japan is a 8-speed paddle shifter...and also...they already got the new pics for the R35 if u guys were wonderin...i found some on cardomain.com and some other places...looks kinda tight



im tired of hearing this blah blah blah r35. there is no more r series. if you think their will be an r series, you dont know what the r stands for.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

nissanphile said:


> i know how the attessa system works, but how does the clutch work?
> ...i don't know that.


We all have a Electromechanical clutch on the A/C compressor. 
Same principle, different application.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

nissanphile said:


> your links don't work except for the top secret one. Ghosn has said that the new skyline will be a "global car" that is affordable. to me that means it won't have a base sticker above $40k. all of this electric motor business won't be cheap.



the new skyline is a global car under 40 grand, we call it the g35.. thats what this whole thread is about...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

tougedrifter said:


> alright. the vq motor has been a VERY popular tuning platform in the US for YEARS now. check nascar, the majority of the cars run vq series motors.
> 
> NOW! the GT-R WILL have the g35 badging, and will not be a separate model. it is slotted for release between 07 and 09. IT! will also be sporting a 4.5 litre v8 provided by Nissan Cima. Yes. the titans powerplant.
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

BlankgazeX said:


> tougedrifter said:
> 
> 
> > alright. the vq motor has been a VERY popular tuning platform in the US for YEARS now. check nascar, the majority of the cars run vq series motors.
> ...


----------



## nissanphile (Sep 9, 2004)

BlankgazeX said:


> the new skyline is a global car under 40 grand, we call it the g35.. thats what this whole thread is about...


as i understand it the next GTR whatever-its-called is supposed to follow suit. there was no "global unveiling" of the skyline... i think the day is still coming. just my .02c


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

nissanphile said:


> there was no "global unveiling" of the skyline...



when the current generation skyline(that we call g35) came out, it was a very big deal... there was a global unvailing at tokyo auto salon... we didnt celebrate it here because it is not sold as the "legendary" skyline here, but rather the g35, just another new car from infiniti


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

BlankgazeX said:


> when the current generation skyline(that we call g35) came out, it was a very big deal... there was a global unvailing at tokyo auto salon... we didnt celebrate it here because it is not sold as the "legendary" skyline here, but rather the g35, just another new car from infiniti


a global unveiling.....at tokyo auto salon. tokyo auto salon is more of a tuner car show, other than a legitimate car show like...persay Detroit or something more of that nature. and i dont mean legitimate in a bad way, because it is...but its not just unveiling of new cars, it shows off more of the tuner side of cars like SEMA.


----------



## jokomosa87 (Oct 2, 2004)

*need help/suggestions plz*

which one is better, g35 coupe or sedan to make it look like somewhat like a gtr??


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

no g35 is ever going to look like a gtr.... gtr's were all previous model/chassis skylines, nothing like todays version...you can make it look like a skyline, but not like any GTR ever made...


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

BlankgazeX said:


> no g35 is ever going to look like a gtr.... gtr's were all previous model/chassis skylines, nothing like todays version...you can make it look like a skyline, but not like any GTR ever made...



im starting to guess this guys age......ive got it down to somewhere between 12 and 16.


----------



## jokomosa87 (Oct 2, 2004)

stock for stock, what will win? g35coupe or 350z?


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

jokomosa87 said:


> stock for stock, what will win? g35coupe or 350z?



it is hard to tell unless you ran the cars against each other. they both have 280 horses, and around 260 pounds of torque. i dont know the weights, but im guessing they would be close to the same weight as well.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

tougedrifter said:


> im starting to guess this guys age......ive got it down to somewhere between 12 and 16.


are you talking about me?


----------



## racingfury (Oct 7, 2004)

the g35 weighs a bit more then the 350, but the z has 287 hp and the g35 has 280 or 260 depending on coupe or sedan, so the 350 should win


----------



## racingfury (Oct 7, 2004)

hey blankgazex, i think i live near you, im in elma... should be about 25 minutes away!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

yea my friends dad owns parkview auto in elma an transit rd...


----------



## plaidburybunny (Jun 23, 2004)

Can somebody please just sticky this crap and also put it in the newbies forum! If I see one more g35 = skyline yeah-huh, nu-uh thread I think I'll jump off a cliff. Now, I assume there will be 30 of these threads tomorrow cause I know some of you guys wish I would take a burning dive.

Okay, for all you drooling little boys who sleep with the case to Gran Turismo at night, here's the breakdown:

Infiniti G35 (=) Nissan Skyline
Infiniti G35 (not =) Nissan Skyline GTR
yes there is a difference.
yes they plan on making a US-market GTR, PLEASE NOTE: I did not say Skyline GTR. They are seperating the Skyline and GTR names.
the following text is quoted from http://www.nissan.co.jp/MUSEUM/SKYLINE/ and translated by excite, so if it sounds odd, its not my fault.


> The skyline which reforms - evolves. The premium sport sedan of the ideal in 2001 -- the 21st century is born. V35 type changed the concept of an old sport.... *"INFINITI G35 series" which is the North America specification vehicle of a skyline is awarded 2003 "a car of the year" of the automobile magazine "motor trend" magazine sponsorship which has authority in the U.S.*


there are more versions of the skyline than just the GTR, and no, the G35 is not the GTR. please just come to accept this. Some of the other posts in this thread give good tech info. read them... 

Now, for the guy who said soemthing about VQ engines in NASCAR. Tell your friend to go to the Carolinas and say that if he wants to start a riot. Go with him if you would like to see him get kicked around by a guy with a mississippi mudflap. And please, for future reference, don't believe him when he talks about cars.

Does that clear it up maybe a little?


----------



## jokomosa87 (Oct 2, 2004)

can ne one post up a g with da color diamond graphite... i see in pics online but they dont seem like da "real" color that will come out in real life... so if u hab pics some took then it'll be most appreciative if u post it.. tHX!!! :cheers:


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

BlankgazeX said:


> are you talking about me?




no that jokomo kid.


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

*it aint shit here compared to japan....*



97finder said:


> Hey just got a simple question here... Some one told me that the New Infiniti G35 coupe is the "American version" of the Nissan SKyline... Is that correct?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> wussup..it is the skyline...but nothing like skyline in japan.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Its exactly like the one in Japan.  Kids never been in Japan in their lives think they know all about cars here and there.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

pathfound1 said:


> wussup..it is the skyline...but nothing like skyline in japan.


The G35 is very much like the same gen Skyline in Japan. They have a couple of features/options that the US doesn't have, but other then that, the basic car etc. are the same. Now that the awd G35x has been introduced, even the model lineup is very similar. 

There are models missing in the US (250 and 300s), but that is because the US models are only equiped with the VQ35, and not with the VQ25/VQ30 also as they are in Japan. But not being able to get the lesser motors is nothing anyone should be complaining about.


----------



## aGreatNewB (Oct 13, 2004)

*help plz...*

i posted this exact thing in some other place in this forum... so u might hab seen this... but..i am a newb.. and i barely noe about cars... i admit im a great newb.. therefore i need alot of ur help.. i might get a car, depending on which universities i get accepted to..(strict parents....) (duh.. asian parents...) so if i do get accepted to this one college, they said i cud get ne car ranging about 30k... im sure they will be sort of lenient and maybe cross over still 35k, but i am wondering which will be a good first car... i want to start drifting with mai friend but not race... yes.. agen ... i a great newb... so what would be a good car around my price range for drifting and so on.. should i get at or mt? (member i dunno how to do stick..) these were the cars i have been thinking about : evo 8, g35, 350z, s2000, and maybe the silvia's... so whoever has any suggestions they can give me, it'll be every thankful!! THX ahead!!


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

You know what amazes me about your parent, and NOT to sound like the dickhead to a newbie.... But..... The fact that your parents dont care if you pay attention in college or get bad grades in it. Because youll be thinkin too much about the car and NOT about school. They dont care if you do good in school. Just as long as you get accepted there. Then they will buy you a car that is WAY too much for someone your age to be handed. Personaly, No offense, but I think people anymore let money go to their freakin brains. 
(Jelious yes, but responsible and on my own)

But... its not about that.. What your basically askin is. What are the stats on the G35 and the 350. Well I say its a great car, with its 3.5L V6 and its hella handleing. Now, if your in an area with snow, the Evo is a more appropriate car for someone like you. if your goin for gas milage.. hmm.. Not real sure on specs. I would assume the s2000 would be the best on gas. Id have to do homework on that one.


----------



## Skyline350GT (Apr 28, 2003)

aGreatNewB said:


> i posted this exact thing in some other place in this forum... so u might hab seen this... but..i am a newb.. and i barely noe about cars... i admit im a great newb.. therefore i need alot of ur help.. i might get a car, depending on which universities i get accepted to..(strict parents....) (duh.. asian parents...) so if i do get accepted to this one college, they said i cud get ne car ranging about 30k... im sure they will be sort of lenient and maybe cross over still 35k, but i am wondering which will be a good first car... i want to start drifting with mai friend but not race... yes.. agen ... i a great newb... so what would be a good car around my price range for drifting and so on.. should i get at or mt? (member i dunno how to do stick..) these were the cars i have been thinking about : evo 8, g35, 350z, s2000, and maybe the silvia's... so whoever has any suggestions they can give me, it'll be every thankful!! THX ahead!!


If you're really going to get into drifting, go for an older used car. drifting will break and abuse your car, and i'm sure you don't want to do that to a brand new 35 thousand dollar car. heck, if you're like me, you'd get really really really really pissed off at minor door dings, let alone bent tie rods or huge dents, which will happen when drifting.

also, there is a fairly large chance that sometime in the near future you will be in an accident. they happen, more frequently when you're younger and inexperienced. it's just a fact of life. most people i know have been in some sort of minor fender bender in their driving career. it's better to have those growing pains in an older, cheaper, used car.

my suggestion would be to get an s13. nice, cheap, and fun. if you have some extra money to spend, and want to have a nicer, newer car in general, get a kouki s14. if you really want to go all out, try to import an s15 sr20 to swap into the s14.


----------



## racingfury (Oct 7, 2004)

i would get all pissed off if i dented my new car drifting... plus you are abusing the hell outta your new engine...


----------



## JDM addict (Nov 8, 2004)

Nismo Skyline said:


> where do i start?
> 
> Try reading the rest of the thread and do a search on this topic before you post.
> 
> ...


It amazed me you out of all people, is here arguing with people that are confused. It would be like Michael Schumacher trying to convince people that he knows how to drive to get the best lap time :loser: 

spremeracing simply think all Skyline are GTR, a popular misconception out there.


----------



## C33LaurelRacer (Nov 13, 2004)

*What the hell?!?!*

Do any of you people posting on this thread live in Japan. If you do, I am truly surprised. I live just north of Tokyo and if you don't believe me look at this website and look at my car.

http://profiles.myspace.com/users/3692609

Now, to eliminate some confusion. There are Inifinti's here in Japan. The Q45 is the identical twin of the President. So, that is laid to rest. The only real differeces between the Fairlady and the Skyline GT is cosmetics. The tails, door handles, and interiors have slight differences to them. Other than that, dead on identical. And yes, the Infiniti G35 coupe is sold here...at Nissan Red Stage dealerships. A friend of mines father works there, and he sold two of them last month. 

The RB engine that was in question earler goes back to the mid 80's the HR31 Skyline GTX, at the time of its introduction, the top of the line. Before that, in the DR30, the FJ20. If you want to see what that car looks like, check this site.

http://www.nismo240.nismo.org/photo.html 

Its a red two door with a 4 cylinder on the far right, halfway down the page. And it's bloody fast.
Before the FJ motor, Skylines used the popular L-series motor, found most comonly in the 240, 260, and 280z's or Fairlady as they are called here.

Now the link that was posted a few pages back to topsecret, I have that magazine... Option2, September 2004, pages 138-143. It is a Fairlady Z not a Skyline, its a VQ35 with a custom SINGLE top mount Greddy turbo, and big nasty one at that. And they are attempting to get 1000ps out of it.

I have lived here from 1998-2001 then moved back in March of this year. I have seen nor heard nothing of new GT-R for 2007 or 2008. I am not saying it is untrue, but I would love to know where the info came from, cause I will have fullfilled my 5 year promise to my wife of no sports car, and then be able to get my GT-R. So, please point me in the right direction to that information.

And last but not least, to the kid wanting to spend 30k on a car, if you can't drive a manual, stay away from the EVO, STi, S2k. Cause a manual is all you get, and you don't need to learn to drive a manual by abuseing cars like that.


----------



## JDM addict (Nov 8, 2004)

C33LaurelRacer said:


> Now, to eliminate some confusion. There are Inifinti's here in Japan.


Nissan have not offically introduce the brand name "Infiniti" in Japan yet. Privately imported Infiniti from different countries is available in Japan.



C33LaurelRacer said:


> The Q45 is the identical twin of the President. So, that is laid to rest.


Q45 is not identical to the President by far, even though they do share a lot of parts, and they look REALLY similar. But the President is like a whole 2 meters longer in the rear passenger compartment then the Q45, the front end is different, they do have the same front doors, dash boards, taillights. They have the same design theme, but they are dramatically different in lots of ways.



C33LaurelRacer said:


> The only real differeces between the Fairlady and the Skyline GT is cosmetics. The tails, door handles, and interiors have slight differences to them.


The Fairlady and the Skyline GT share the same engine and drivetrain, chassis is almost the same but wheelbase is different. Other then that, nothing on the exterior and interior are similar.



C33LaurelRacer said:


> I have lived here from 1998-2001 then moved back in March of this year. I have seen nor heard nothing of new GT-R for 2007 or 2008. I am not saying it is untrue, but I would love to know where the info came from, cause I will have fullfilled my 5 year promise to my wife of no sports car, and then be able to get my GT-R. So, please point me in the right direction to that information.


Nissan's president Carlo Ghosn announced at the 2003 Tokyo Motor show's Nissan press conference that the next generation GTR will be introduce at the 2007 Tokyo Motor Show in November.


----------



## xclusiv (Feb 11, 2003)

this whole thread is someting else.. some you guys who think you know NISSAN obviously have NO clue.. you guys have internet.. do some searching and learn about NISSAN history.. don't make idiotic statements without thinking..


----------

